# pump oil



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Is there a difference between the small bottles of pump lubricating oil sold at the plumbing supply and motor oil, say 5W30?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Other than viscosity differences there are probably a bunch of additives specifically for engines...

I suspect the pump oil is a much simpler formula...


----------



## johnsan (Oct 14, 2015)

Lubrication is the process or technique employed to reduce friction between, and wear of one or both, surfaces in close proximity and moving relative to each other, by interposing a substance called a lubricant between them.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

johnsan said:


> Lubrication is the process or technique employed to reduce friction between, and wear of one or both, surfaces in close proximity and moving relative to each other, by interposing a substance called a lubricant between them.


Can we ban this Al Bundy wannabe? No intro and not a plumber.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

chonkie said:


> Can we ban this Al Bundy wannabe? No intro and not a plumber.


Done!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Ask tech support at a manufacturer of a pump or small motor you are familiar with. I would assume they would know.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I think b&g oil is sae 20


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

You're referring to oil for a transfer/jet pump and not vacuum pump oil correct?

I don't think you're referring to vacuum pump oil but if you were I would say dot 4 brake fluid or other hydraulic fluid might be acceptable except that it would contaminate the refrigerant. i know that normally it is subjected to the antithesis of a vacuum, an extremely high pressure but I believe its vapor pressure is such that it would remain stable.

As far as swapping lubricants, yeah, you probably can find an exact match. If you're going to be using it with potable water I wouldn't go with a petroleum distillate even if it's what the manufacturer recommends. I'm not worried about cancer, I eat with greasy hands at times, it's just with all the non-carcinogenic food grade lubricants that can outperform petroleum why not get something edible? As you have already figured anything sold in small quantities with mystery ingredients is most likely repackaged cheap stuff. 

You could start from scratch, you will need to know the required viscosity, lubricity, max temp, and max pressure.

Remember, generic drugs are just as effective unless you believe the size, color, and shape matters.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I was thinking about oil for B&G 3-piece circulators. If it is the same as something I can pick up at the auto parts store, it is easier to just buy a gallon instead of hoping the little container with the straw didn't spill or has enough left.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Pretty sure b&g oil is straight weight sae 20


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

rwh said:


> pretty sure b&g oil is straight weight sae 20


detergent or non detergent ? That is the question


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Non detergent. Straight weight oil. Like for small engines.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Sae 20


----------

